# HELP- Cuttle bone for snails?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I bought some cuttle bone for my snails.. Since it is a source of calcium.

Are you supposed to boil one? (I read this but I want to make sure it is correct)

When do I throw it away and replace it? About how long should it last?

I have two nerite snails... I don't know anything about using this for snails or for birds so this is new.. Any extra info appreciated!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I read that you can just tie down the cuttlebone and leave the soft side up. I have ramshorns and stuck in one of those 7-day feeder cubes (chopped up). The don't eat it but I'm sure as it disintegrates the calcium is released in the water. 
When I had cuttle bone for my turtles years ago, it would last forever in the water. Crack yours in half and tie it down and you should be good for a while.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I think the boiling suggestion is solely to water log it so it sinks by itself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CytoEric (Apr 13, 2012)

i don't boil mine, but maybe i should if it'll help it sink. i just carefully saw off a smallish piece using a steak knife and tie it to a rock to hold it down.


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i smash mine xD

well. to break it and get smaller pieces.


----------

